# Problems with Citrix ICAClient

## myha

Hi all!

I am having problems with CitrixICA client... When I start it from menu, I get the following error:

```
Cannot launch entry

Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmgr" (No such file or directory)
```

I downloadad it from www.citrix.com and installed it via emerge...

Does anyone have any idea what the problem is?

BR,

Miha

----------

## Catch-22

that's weird, mine is in /opt (isn't it a binary and therefore should go in opt?)

(via slocate)

/opt/ICAClient/wfcmgr

/opt/ICAClient/wfcmgr.bin

/usr/share/applications/wfcmgr.desktop

----------

## myha

Hi,

I managed to get it working, I removed it via emerge and installed it again, this time I downloaded .tar from their website and installed it via their install script (setupwfc).

BR,

Miha

----------

## rolyat

I am having problems with the icaclient.  I ran:

```
emerge icaclient
```

and everything finished (after I downloaded the package b/c of fetch restriction) I go to firefox and to the address where the ica file is and click but a nogo it just loads a blank page. (but the file location changed in the url bar) so I just right clicked and save.  Now I ran from konsole

```
/opt/ICAclient/wfica <name>.ica
```

It connects to the server but no keyboard.  Have no clue what to do and have been googling everything.  But still a nogo.  How can I troubleshot a keyboard issue with ICAclient.

Thanks for the help.

FYI Keyboard works fine as I am typing on it.  And it works in other remote applications (krdc).  Running kde 3.4.3 on 2.6.15-gentoo-r1. Also ran emerge without gnome use flag(tried to stick to a pure kde)

----------

## myha

Well what made it working for me was - as I wrote above:

I removed icaclient via emerge

I downloaded package from their homepage, extracted it to disk and runned install - I think it was setupwfc. Abd everything works perfect from then on!

BR

----------

